# Pam For Grilling



## GB (Jun 1, 2005)

Has anyone used this new product? I am curious if it is worth the money.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 1, 2005)

What is it?

I just use regular Pam


----------



## GB (Jun 1, 2005)

It is Pam for spraying on your grill grates. It is supposedly holds up to high heats. This would be used instead of wiping your grates down with oil. I hate having to carry a little dish of oil and some paper towels out to the grill each time I use it so if I could keep a can of Pam For Grilling by the grill then that would be awesome. I just don't know if it is a gimmick or not.

Pam For Grilling


----------



## buckytom (Jun 1, 2005)

be extremely careful when spraying oils onto a hot grill. i wonder if pam has a non-flammable accelerant, or warns you only to spray it on a cold grill.


----------



## GB (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah I was wondering the same thing. Could be a fun party trick though, but maybe before all the beers


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 1, 2005)

I've always used Pam (or the generic) on our grill but like Bucky mentioned, I do spray it on the grate before I fire up the grill.  I believe that's how the instructions on the can say to use it when you're using it in a skillet, too (spray skillet and then preheat).  I'd be curious to know if the "for the grill" stuff develops the sticky residue on the grate that regular Pam tends to.  If not, it'll be worth the price!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 1, 2005)

Sounds like another product we didn't know we needed until the marketing people stepped up.  Put some canola in a spritz bottle and save your money.


----------



## GB (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for keeping me in check Mudbug. Your way makes much more sense!!! You just saved me some $$$. Thanks


----------



## jennyema (Jun 1, 2005)

I just use the regular Pam on the grill and it works fine.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 2, 2005)

Update on my advice, geebs.  I was watching Alton last night (grilling steaks).  Use safflower or peanut oil in your spritzer - higher smoke point for those oils.


----------



## GB (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks Mud  Peanut it will be  

I went to the supermarket last night and looked at the Pam for Grilling. The instructions do say to add it to the grill when cold. I have doubts about it doing any good that way. I like to get my grill nice and hot then take my grill brush and give the grate a good scrubbing. I would think this would rub all the oil off. I will not be buying this product.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 2, 2005)

most things that are atomized or particulated are flammable, if not explosive. think grain silo explosions. even grain dust can ignite, so something like an oil in an aerosol can must be dangerous. having said that, i was usually the guy who got impatient for my charcoal to ash, so i would squirt on lighter fluid on already lit coals.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 2, 2005)

Doesn't the heat of a grill over direct coals exceed the smoke point of *any* oil, anyway??


----------



## Pam Leavy (Jun 2, 2005)

I thought you were talking about me!

Pam


----------

